# Central Illinois Wine Swap ?



## Gowers Choice (May 14, 2013)

Any interest in maybe meeting in Peoria, East Peoria area for a wine swap? Maybe each of us brings 5 bottles? Lemme know what you all think.


----------



## TahunaJR (May 15, 2013)

Great idea! I would definitely be interested. My only issue is when. Due to a lot of work issues, planned vacation (first in 15+ years), my summer window is somewhat limited 

However, if there is enough interest I'll do my best to accommodate!

JR


----------



## BobR (May 19, 2013)

If I had the wine to swap, it would be a good idea, but as of right now, I would not have the five bottles. I guess that I could bring some Boone's Farm. A year ago last winter I made 6 gallons from a kit. Hated it and gave most of it away. Too dry and too much oak for me. Last fall, I made 12 gallons of Concord from fresh grapes that I picked up from Baxter's Winery in Nauvoo, but so far, it's still bottle aging. We tried one bottle from the second batch that sat on the skins longer than the first and to my surprise, it was not too bad, but still had an edge to it. I can only hope that it mellows out over the summer. I didn't think any of it would turn out. The first 6 gallon batch was only on the skins for 2 days......yeah, don't ask. I got some wrong information and screwed it up. I don't like the taste of it at all, but my daughter stopped by and she really liked it. Beats me! Other than that, I am not much on wine making and would rather spend my time messing with my grapes. Don't know much about them either, but they seem to be more forgiving than the wine.


----------



## pjd (May 19, 2013)

I might have had too much wine tonight, I thought this said wife swap!


----------



## BobR (May 19, 2013)

Oh gosh Phil, I'd better read it again and if it is wife swap, I'd gladly bring one to dump off! No swap necessary. Oh DARN, read it again and it is wine.......rats!


----------



## Arne (May 28, 2013)

Ya, Phil. First glance said wine swap, second time said wife. Back to wine again. LOL, Arne.


----------

